

Weirdest Animals Discovered in 2010 - edj
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/12/photogalleries/101207-top-ten-weird-new-animals-2010/

======
dmix

      But for a reason still unknown, the new species' genitalia are only about half a 
      millimeter long—smaller than their nerve cords and only a tenth the size of most
      leech privates.
    
      "We didn't say the large teeth were compensating for that, but it did come to
      mind," he quipped.
    

Ahh, scientists and their jokes.

------
julian37
My nomination for "Weirdest Animal Discovered in 1773":
<http://www.barnorama.com/tardigrada-the-water-monster/>

------
fuzzythinker
This was so sad..
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/12/photogalleri...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/12/photogalleries/101207-top-
ten-weird-new-animals-2010/#/snub-nosed-sneezing-monkey-found-
eaten_27911_600x450.jpg)

------
jamesbressi
Yowza!

"Leiolepis ngovantrii is no run-of-the-mill reptile—the all-female species
reproduces via cloning, without the need for male lizards"

Only a matter of time until human females figure this one out.

~~~
Groxx
I swear, that comes up _every_ time a gender-switching or single-gender non-
amoeba comes up. And every _where_ , not just the Interwebs.

